# Battery charging - Sargent EC225/EC100



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me, with a Sargent EC225 Control Box and EC100 Control Panel:

1 - If it is left on permanently will it overcharge the battery, or is it an 'intelligent charger' which will reduce/stop charging when the battery is fully charged until the voltage drops, then boost again etc?

2 - Does it charge both engine and leisure batteries, and if so does it make any difference whether the control panel is 'set' on leisure or engine battery?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi hblewett, i have attached the data for the EC225, which should answer your questions.

The answers to your points are 
1. The unit has a intelligent charger, which as you quite correctly point out uses different charge voltages for bulk and then float charge.

2. Yes the system can charge both batteries, you direct the charge to the relevant battery by selecting it from the control panel.

I hope this information helps but if you need any specific answers to questions then please do not hesitate to contact our technical team on 01482 678981

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC225 User Instructions Issue 02.pdf

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Sargent said:


> 2. Yes the system can charge both batteries, you direct the charge to the relevant battery by selecting it from the control panel.
> 
> I hope this information helps but if you need any specific answers to questions then please do not hesitate to contact our technical team on 01482 678981
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, I thought it charges 1 or the other depending on how you set the panel not both at once or have I interpreted your comment wrong?
 
Having re-read your post I think this is what you are saying


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent, thanks Ian


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

HI Bigbazza, sorry if I have confused you, it can charge both batteries but only one at a time, you have to direct the charge current to each battery from the control panel.

No problem hblewett, glad to help.

Best regards

Ian S


----------

